# Chris Evans as Captain America



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2010)

Captain America | 'Captain America': 8 Must-See Photos! | Photo 1 of 10 | EW.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2011)

'Captain America': First look at Red Skull! Plus, director Joe Johnston on why he prefers Cap to a certain man of steel -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside Movies | EW.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2011)

Avengers movie casting call in New Mexico:

Open Casting Call For The Avengers In New Mexico


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Vanqoc Setatesti (Mar 10, 2011)

he looks like he'll be alright. he's already usually kind of cut. but he looks like he bulked up pretty good for this one.

i dont know what that has to do with him and how he'll be in this movie but we'll see


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Chris Evert as captain america?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2011)

I think Justin Hartley who plays Oliver Queen/Green Arrow in Smallville would have been better.  I assume they don't like to mix DC and Marvel actors though.

Photos of Justin Hartley


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 10, 2011)

we couldn't find an american to play superman?? i mean theres 300 million people and not one could qualify? im not some patriot raising a true fuss, just thought that its kind of weird to have a brit play an american icon


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I think Justin Hartley who plays Oliver Queen/Green Arrow in Smallville would have been better.  I assume they don't like to mix DC and Marvel actors though.
> 
> Photos of Justin Hartley



Ryan Reynolds is playing The Green Lantern (DC) and Deadpool (Marvel).


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> we couldn't find an american to play superman?? i mean theres 300 million people and not one could qualify? im not some patriot raising a true fuss, just thought that its kind of weird to have a brit play an american icon



Because of Harry Potter and a few other movies, Brits are the_ in thing _right now. It happens every 20 years or so, and generally lasts about 5 years. 

The Earliest example that I can think of is The Beatles and wave of British musicians they caused in the early sixties.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait. Wha? I am surprised they didn't keep the trend going on this one and turn captain america into a black man, like nick fury? cough cough bullsh1t cough


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Wait. Wha? I am surprised they didn't keep the trend going on this one and turn captain america into a black man, like nick fury? cough cough bullsh1t cough



Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Ryan Reynolds is playing The Green Lantern (DC) and Deadpool (Marvel).



Then they should have used Justin Hartley.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Then they should have used Justin Hartley.



I'm not sure about GL, but a big "Hell no!" for Deadpool. Ryan was great as DP.

This is what Deadpool is like





YouTube Video


----------



## phosphor (Mar 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Fucking ridiculous.


 
Thanks. I just shit my pants.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

WTF? I must be old......I never heard of these people!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2011)

_Captain America's_ Coming Out on Blu-ray and with a Directors Cut! 
But it's not the _Captain America_ you probably want to see.. Or is it? 
I didn't even know there had been a Captain America
	
 film before, until just about 4 months ago. Now this is a film most people try to not bring up on purpose on many, many grounds but I felt this news was kinda noteworthy. 

Just a little bit of juice on the film for your own information: supposedly Dolph Lundgren, Arnold Schwarzenegger and even Val Kilmer were some of the few considered to play the iconic character. The film itself was supposed to be a huge budget spectacle for 20th Century Fox
	
. Unfortunately, or maybe fortunately, the financiers left the project just before it started filming and the result was, well, a special kinda film. 

The man behind the film was Albert Pyun, famous for his low budget b-movies and recuts. 

According to Pyun, the "director's cut" will be based on "my own 35 mm CA work picture and temp mix" that I did before he left the film. 

The film is now extended to the original 124 minutes instead of 97 minutes. It has "a few added scenes, and is more character-oriented and less 'super hero action.'" Also, Pyun's version has a different soundtrack and is in 5.1 stereo. 







It will arrive on BluRay in May, and screen at the Fantasia Film Festival in July and B-Movie Celebration in September. For details on the release you can sign up to get more announcements over at Albert Pyun’s website: Albert Pyun Movies :: Pyun.com 



Captain America's Coming Out on Blu-ray and with a Directors Cut!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2011)

twitter peek at the trailer

Paramount Pictures - Captain America Trailer Sneak Peek #3 - TwitVid


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Mar 23, 2011)

Im actually looking forward to this movie a lot Chris Evans was pretty good in the Fantastic Four but he's going to have to step up his game on this one.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2011)

*A step closer*



DOMS said:


> I'm not sure about GL, but a big "Hell no!" for Deadpool. Ryan was great as DP.
> 
> This is what Deadpool is like
> 
> ...


 

YouTube - 'Deadpool' Lands VFX Wizard Tim Miller To Direct


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I think Justin Hartley who plays Oliver Queen/Green Arrow in Smallville would have been better. * I assume they don't like to mix DC and Marvel actors though.*
> 
> Photos of Justin Hartley



DOMS beat me to it.



awhites1 said:


> *we couldn't find an american to play superman?? *i mean theres 300 million people and not one could qualify? im not some patriot raising a true fuss, just thought that its kind of weird to have a brit play an american icon








Plus he has _brown _eyes. Ol' Supes is famous for blue eyes.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Ryan was great as DP.



But didn't they _seal _his mouth shut in the movie? Wtf?



Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video





Gregzs, thanks for posting all the superhero news!


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2011)

"Chris Evans plays a scrawny, sickly wannabe soldier during World War II who gets an injection that turns him into a super-warrior. 

<snip>

The premise of the movie, out July 22, is that the serum only brings out the subject’s inner strength. Good guys, like Steve Rogers, remain good guys — only much tougher. Bad guys, like Schmidt, turn into living horrors. "

Oh my God. Captain America is on tren!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> But didn't they _seal _his mouth shut in the movie? Wtf?



It was never really proven that the bad guy at the end was Deadpool. After the big attack, Ryan isn't seen again in the movie.

Plus, if you know about the character, sealing his mouth shut wouldn't work. He has a healing factor second only to the Hulk. It may even be better. It's way better than Wolverines'. Even cutting his head off doesn't kill him.

Wiki.



> Deadpool's primary power is an accelerated healing factor, depicted by  various artists and writers with varying levels of efficiency.  Artificially endowed by the Weapon X  program, this enables him to regenerate any destroyed tissues or organs  at a super-human rate as well as making him immune to known diseases  and infections. An unanticipated side effect was a rapid acceleration of  the cancerous tumors he was suffering from at the time, causing them to  quickly spread across his entire body as soon as his powers fully  activated. Because of this, his healing factor super charged his cancer,  resulting in massive scar tissue  causing his appearance to be severely disfigured. Deadpool's brain  cells are similarly affected, with dying brain cells being rejuvenated  at a super accelerated rate. This allows Deadpool to recover from any  and all head wounds, and it renders him nearly invulnerable to psychic  and telepathic powers, as the altered or damaged brain cells quickly  regenerate to their original state. It is also the cause of his  psychosis and mental instability. Deadpool's healing factor is strong  enough that he has previously* survived complete incineration and  decapitation more than once*, though in each of these occurrences, his  head had to be reunited with his body to heal the wound instead of his  body growing a new head (or vice-versa)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2011)

Filming in Times Square:

Captain America Filming In Times Square; Chris Evans And Sam Jackson In Attendance!

More Set Pics From Captain: America Times Square Shoot

UPDATE: Set Footage Of Captain America Filming In New York Captured!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2011)

Evans on the hunt:

Chris Evans Seduces GQ Interviewer - Is this the behavior of Captain America?!!

*Chris Evans Seduces GQ Interviewer - Is this the behavior of Captain America?!! *

Chris you DOG! In a refreshing interview unlike we have parroted here at CBM a billion times by now, Chris shows he's not EXACTLY a boy scout when he gets female GQ reporter Edith Zimmerman drunk, takes her to a girly bar, and brings her home for the night--only to dump her in the gutter the next morning to be picked up by a couple of Transvestites. Read on! 
Head over to GQ to get the whole story, but here are the juicy bits. High fives all around! 






...Chris Evans arrived on time at Sonny McLean's, an Irish pub in Santa Monica chosen for no real reason other than we're both from Boston, and Boston has lots of Irish bars. He showed up in aviators, a red T-shirt, and a backward baseball cap pulled down to his eyebrows. "How aggressive can I be?" Chris grinned. "Shots?" 

...Since we're both single and roughly the same age, it was hard for me not to treat our interview as a sort of date. Surprisingly, Chris did the same, asking all about me, my family, my job, my most recent relationship. And from ten minutes into that first interview, when he reached across the table to punctuate a joke by putting his hand on top of mine, Chris kept up frequent hand holding and lower-back touching, palm kissing and knee squeezing. He's an attractive movie star, no complaints. 

...Maybe they make cigarettes differently in L.A., but when you share one with a movie star they're amazing. Everyone should try it. 

...Despite his publicist specifically telling him not to, he invited me to come to his going-away party. 

...In the vast backseat, Chris was even more flirtatious than before, touching my arm and my knee. At this point, which was a...number of drinks in, it was easy to forget that it really was an interview, and I'd be lying if I said it didn't cross my mind that something might happen (and that we'd go to the Oscars and get married and have babies forever until we died?). But there was always the question of how much of it was truly Chris Evans, and whom I should pretend to be in response. 

...The club was dark, it was loud, partially naked ladies in storm-trooper helmets were dancing on a raised stage and waving colorful lances, and perfect-looking people of indeterminate age were lounging around looking bored. 

...There were intermittent visits from Chris for enthusiastic hand holding and cheek kissing, which by then seemed less like flirting than an alcohol-exaggerated but instinctual need to make sure people never looked bored and were always taken care of and never sitting by themselves. Unfortunately for me, it was all downhill from there. 

...So he corralled me back to his house, put me in a guest bedroom to sleep it all off, and told me he'd drive me home in the morning. In the span of ten hours, we'd fast-forwarded from complete strangers to people who let each other pass out in their houses...We were friends, in other words, but not quite. 

..."So then my buddy's like, 'I think your friend is having some trouble,' " Chris says, "and I look over, and there's Edith in the gutter!" 

...When I awoke at 5:30 a.m., I slipped quietly out the front door...eventually a very pretty, blonde, possibly Asian transsexual and her much younger male friend pulled up to make sure I was okay and, instead of raping and murdering me, were very sweet and drove me back to my hotel.


----------



## HaRdCoRe UsEr (Jun 16, 2011)

The Green Lantern is more offensive IMHO.


----------



## HaRdCoRe UsEr (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure what to expect with The Green Hornet yet.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2011)

New Captain America Wallpapers Revealed!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2011)

Captain America Rings The Opening Bell at The New York Stock Exchange

*Captain America Rings The Opening Bell at The New York Stock Exchange *

Chris Evans rung the bell to start trading at the New York Stock Exchange [NYSE] today. Hit the jump to see photos.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw the latest trailer and I was pretty much upset when I saw Evans jumps on a grenade to protest his troop. What a joke and they make them look strong for doing that. WTF he is retarded.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2011)

In the trailer Rogers is talking to "Mr Stark" about the uniform is that Tony's Starks father?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 14, 2011)

LAM said:


> In the trailer Rogers is talking to "Mr Stark" about the uniform is that Tony's Starks father?



Yup. tony's dad.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

